# ABT's on a homemade rack & 1 Habanero ABT - w-qview



## chisoxjim (Aug 8, 2009)

I am doing ABT's along with the jerk chiciken I mentioned on another thread.  I fashioned an ABT rack out of a roasting rack, tin foil, and sauce shooter cups.  Hope it works.

I had one leftover habanero from the jerk, so it will be made into an ABT alongside some jalapenos.

Filling is cream cheese, garlic, honey, weber cajun spice, green onion, and jalapeno.

piped the filling into the upright peppers, and topped with bacon held on with a toothpic.  I have always been impressed with the ABT's other folks turn out when not doing the canoe method, I had to give it a shot.











more pics to follow as they are smoked in a few hours.


----------



## smokingd (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking good keep us updated.  Very creative on the rack let me know how it holds up


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 8, 2009)

It should work okay, but I bet that Habanero comes back and bites you in the butt, (No Pun Intended)I just had to say it.LOL


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 8, 2009)

knock on wood...  luckily I have an iron gut..  but I will be sure to have a full beer on hand when i bite into it.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks luckily I dont have to do too many, or I would be SOL.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 8, 2009)

This reminds me of an time where we gave some hot sauce Dave's Insanity sauce to a friend and it lit him up. So we rold him tonight just go get some ice cream and it will be alright. The next day he came bavk and said the ice cream didn't help and that he ate the whole box and we told him that you weren't soppose to eat it you were soppose to sit on it. It was funny then.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 9, 2009)

ABT's turned out really good, I think I am going to stick to this method.  The habanero ABT was the best of the bunch,  nice heat, but also a nice fruit like taste.  











overall I will definitely do some more habanero ABT's, this one just wet my appetite for them.


----------

